# Debian Lenny auf MS Virtual PC 2007 - Install geht nicht



## M. Zink (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche jetzt schon eine ganze Weile Debian Lenny in einem VPC unter Windows zu installieren. Mich nervt einfach das ich immer beim Booten vom PC entscheiden muss was ich grade will und da ich zwischendurch arbeiten muss könnte ich den Debian Testserver laufen lassen und nebenbei noch arbeiten (unter Windows).

Allerdings bekomme ich Lenny nicht installiert. Erst hab ich den wohl schon bekannten Fehler mit dem Prozessor bekommen. Liegt wohl an einem Bug im Kernel. Man soll dazu im Bootscreen mit Tab ich die Eingabeaufforderung, dort "noreplace-paravirt" eintragen und "vga=791". Hilft bei mir aber beides nicht. Mit "vga=791" wird der Bildschirm was größer und bleibt dann schwarz und ohne dieses erhalte ich dann die Meldung von wegen Kernel Panic und jede Menge Debug Infos. Bis jetzt habe ich auch nur ein HowTo gefunden von jemand bei dem es offensichtlich funktioniert hat und er beschreibt genau was er getan hat. Bei mir wird das aber nichts und seine Schritte schlagen auch beim Einstieg in die Installation schon fehl.

Hat hier jemand das schon mal hin bekommen? Wie kann ich denn beim Bootscreen nen anderen Kernel mit geben weil mit dem 2.x.18 soll es wohl keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2009)

Mit MS Virtual PC kenne ich mich nicht aus, benutze immer vmware oder virtualbox. Ich würde Dir raten mal virtualbox auszuprobieren.

http://www.virtualbox.org/


----------



## M. Zink (26. Juni 2009)

Da ich beruflich bedingt nicht um Microsoft drumherum komme und sogar Partner bin und alles hab ich bis jetzt halt auch die Produkte eingesetzt. Aber ich schau mir Virtual Box auf jeden Fall mal an. Spricht ja nichts dagegen sofern ich keine Lizenzen verletze.


----------



## M. Zink (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir Virtual Box angeschaut und bin begeistert. Echt besser als von MS das Virtual PC. Auch die Installation von Debian Lenny war gar kein Problem. Allerdings beim Durcharbeiten des HowTos von hier bin ich auch ein Problem gestoßen. Direkt nach der Installation soll der SSH installiert werden und das klappt noch. Danach soll man die Netzwerkkarte umkonfigurieren auf eine feste IP Adresse und den Host festlegen und danach ein Update durchführen. Und ab dem Moment wo ich die Netzwerkkarte verändere bekomme ich keine Verbindung mehr zum Internet. An der Installation von VB kann es eigentlich nicht liegen da die Installation vom SSH übers Internet ja auch geklappt hat.

Mal eben die Hintergrunde meiner Netzwerktopoligie.

Router: FritzBox 7270
IP Raum: 192.168.178.X
Gateway: 192.168.178.1
gewählte IP: 192.168.178.222
IP Raum des DHCP: 192.168.178.20 bis 192.168.178.200

Merkwürdigerweise versucht er zu den Updateservern von Debian zu kommen und orgelt auch eine ganze Weile da rum. Deshalb denke ich nicht mal das die Debianinstallation bzw. die Netzwerkkonfiguration schuld ist sondern irgendwie die Netzwerkgeschichte von VB.

Ich hab übrigens auch schon einen vollwertigen Rechner mit Debian Lenny nach dem HowTo installiert mit exakt gleicher Konfiguration und das gab keinerlei Probleme. Auch die Netzwerkgeschichte hab ich exakt genau so installiert. Und das die Firewall vom Hostsystem stören soll kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, da bevor ich die Netzwerkkofig mache ja die Verbindung ins Netz klappt.

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, vielleicht hat von euch ja jemand das gleiche Problem gehabt und kann mir sagen wie das zu lösen geht.

Übrigens, ändere ich die Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarte wieder auf Originalzustand zurück geht die Internet Verbindung auch nicht. Erst wenn ich ganz neu anfange und neu installiere geht es solange ich nicht am Netzwerk fummel.

EDIT: Ich hab es doch hin bekommen. Obwohl in der Konfiguration von BV von 192.168.56.x die Rede ist und ich das auf die besagte IP geändert hab ist wohl bei VB die 10.0.x der IP Raum für die Gastsysteme. Find ich sehr verwirrend aber ist ja egal. Jetzt wo ich das durch Zufall in der Hilfe gefunden hab klappt das ja.

Welche IP ist denn nun die IP für den SSH mit Putty? Weder die 10.0.2.15 noch die von mir eingestellte 10.0.2.100 noch die im Hostsystem angezeigte des virtuellen Adapters 169.254.195.80 bringen mich weiter. Aber irgendwie muss das doch gehn sonst macht das alles doch kaum einen Sinn oder?


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2009)

Warum nimmst Du nicht einfach bridged networking? Macht doch am meisten Sinn für so ein Setup, damit Du auch aus Deinem netz drauf zugreifen kannst.


----------



## M. Zink (28. Juni 2009)

Naja das mit der Netzwerkbrücke ist auch nicht so ganz einfach wie es aussieht. Und die ganzen Seiten die verschiedene Lösungen erklären reden von Dingen die man tun soll wo man gar nicht weiß wo man das machen soll.

Ich hab eine Netzwerkbrücke zwischen Hostsystem Netzwerkkarte und der virtuellen karte von VB erstellt. Hab mein Gastsystem im Bereich Netzwerk auf Netzwerkbrücke umgestellt und bekomme immer noch keine Verbindung hin. Die Brücke hat vom DHCP die IP 192.168.178.32 bekommen und mein Gastsystem ist auf 10.0.2.100 festgelegt. Muss ich da noch was machen damit es klappt oder sollte das so eigentlich direkt gehn?


----------



## Laubie (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab bei meinem Testsystem die Netzwerkkarte auf NAT eingestellt.
Das klappt super.
Du kannst dann einfach eine IP-Adresse aus dem normalen 192.169... Raum nehmen.
Am Besten wäre natürlich, du setzt 2 Netzwerkkarten in den Rechner und lässt die 2te wirklich nur für VB

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## M. Zink (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich das was ich gelesen habe richtig verstanden habe ist bei NAT der Netzwerkverkehr zwischen Host und Gast nicht möglich. Ich kann also wohl nicht auf z.B. SSH zugreifen außer ich würde die externen Ports auf den Gast lenken und noch irgendwelche Kommandos ausführen. Ist aber auch echt ätzend wenn die Dokumentationen von solchen Tools so geschrieben sind als würde man schon ewig damit arbeiten und dementsprechend von Dingen die rede ist wie irgendwelche Kommandos ausführen wo man nicht mal weiß ob auf Host oder Gast oder dazwischen oder wie oder was.


----------



## Laubie (29. Juni 2009)

also, bei mir steht die VM auf NAT 
und ich kann sehr gut auf die freigegebenen Ordner der VM zugreifen.
Die Kiste in der VM bekommt vom Router eine eigenen IP, und so kann ich auch per ssh drauf zugreifen.

Grüße
LAubie


----------



## M. Zink (29. Juni 2009)

So wie du das beschreibst steht bei Dir VB auf Grundkonfiguration und entweder ich hab die Doku komplett falsch verstanden oder Du musst was gemacht haben an was du dich vielleicht nicht mehr erinnerst. Denn einfach so funktioniert der Zugriff vom Host auf den Gast per SSH wohl nicht zumindest lese ich das so aus der Hilfe raus. Auch den deren Forum finde ich nichts was beschreibt wie das machbar wäre.

Oder hab ich irgendwas auf dem PC was die Verbindung stört?

EDIT:
Wenn es bei Dir auf diese Art klappt mit welcher IP verbindest Du dich denn per SSH (putty z.B.) mit dem Server? Die im Gastsystem eingestellte oder die des virtuellen Netzwerkadapters? Oder noch eine ganz andere?


----------



## M. Zink (30. Juni 2009)

So ich habe dieses Problem nun endlich in den Griff bekommen! Ich hatte einfach einen Denkfehler. Ich erkläre mal kurz warum.

Wenn man einen derartigen Aufbau machen möchte und dabei möglichst keine komplizierten Wege gehen möchte ist das einfachste, man installiert VirtualBox, geht im Host zu den Netzwerkadaptern und markiert ein mal den virtuellen von VB und ein mal den im PC verbauten welcher die Internet Verbindung aufbaut. Dann rechte Maustaste und im Menü überbrücken wählen. Nun kann man sein Gastsystem installieren und bekommt vom DHCP eine IP bzw. wenn man wie bei mir einen Webserver erstellen möchte mit fester IP wählt man einfach innerhalb seines eigenen Class C Netzes eine mögliche IP und vergibt diese. Mein Denkfehler war, dass ich dachte ich muss doch irgendwie von draußen an das Netzwerk des Gastsystems kommen. Aber dem ist ja nicht so. Durch die Netzwerkbrücke erreiche ich ja, dass Hostnetzwerk und Gastnetzwerk verbunden sind und ich innerhalb des Gastsystems das Netzwerk des Hosts nutzen kann.

Ich hoffe andere kommen durch diese erklärung leichter dahinter wie das läuft und fummeln nicht 5 Tage rum 

P.S.: Es genügt wie Till bereits zu Anfang gesagt hat die Netzwerkbrücke. Mir ist nur immer noch nicht klar wie das bei Laubie klappen kann mit Nat und ohne Brücke.


----------



## Laubie (30. Juni 2009)

Hi Zink,
ich muss zugeben, dass ichs über putty noch nicht versucht hatte.
(bislang hab ich linux systeme in der VB bedient, netzfreigaben in windowssystemen funzten aber ohne weiteres)
Installiere mri grad noch mal debian in einer vb, dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen.

Gruß Laubie


----------



## M. Zink (1. Juli 2009)

OK weil dann wird das wohl nicht so einfach auf anhieb klappen. Wie dem auch sei so wie ich beschrieben habe klappt es bei mir einwandfrei und das genügt mir erst mal. Wenn Sourceforge gestern nicht schwer am umbauen gewesen wäre hätte ich auch ISPC noch installieren können und der Testserver in VB wäre fertig.

Ist aber echt genial dieses VBox. Bei meinem PC zuhause hatte ich gestern den Debian Server laufen, einen Win 2008 Server, eine XP Arbeitsstation und eine Debian Arbeitsstation und auf dem Win Server läuft noch SQL und Exchange (auch aktiv am arbeiten) und mein PC war bei ca. 10-15% auslastung von der CPU her. Nicht übel


----------



## Laubie (5. Juli 2009)

Hi M.Zink und alle anderen ;-)

Ich hab jetzt auch alles so weit fertig am laufen. Auch ISPConfig 3 läuft super in der VBox.

Allerdings hab ich die Netzwerkkonfiguration noch etwas einfacher.
Ich habe einfach alles so gelassen wie es ist, und in VBox den bridged modus eingestellt.
Debian hat sich dann ne IP von meinem Router geben lassen.

Jetzt hab ich aber auch mal ne Frage 
Ich hab die IP dann auf static umgestellt, eine in der Range des Routers gewählt. 
Im ISPC hab ich dann den DNS-Server auf die IP des Routers gestellt. Hoffe, das ist i.o.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne von einem 2ten PC die Seiten in der VB ansurfen. Aber wie geht das? 
Klar, kann ich die interne IP eingeben, aber dann lande ich nur auf der "It Works!". Durch ISPConfig teile ich mir ja die IP mit mehreren virtual Hosts.
Wie kann ich also einem Rechner klar machen, dass er den DNS-Server von meinem Debian-system nutzt?

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Till (6. Juli 2009)

> Wie kann ich also einem Rechner klar machen, dass er den DNS-Server von meinem Debian-system nutzt?


Da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Du fügst in den Netzwerkeinstellungen des Windows Rechner Deinen ISPConfig Server als DNS Server hinzu.
b) Du suchst nach der Datei mit dem Namen "hosts" innerhalb der Windows Ordner und fügst dort eine Zeile wie:

129.168.0.100        www.meinedomain.de

hinzu.

Ich würde Dir Methode b empfehlen.


----------



## Laubie (6. Juli 2009)

hey...  sehe ich das richtig, dass mit Methode b mein Windoof rechner dann meinet www.meinedomain.de liegt auf der IP 192... ohne überhautp den DNS-Server zu fragen? Das wäre ja cool!

Danke


----------



## Till (6. Juli 2009)

Ja, das ist richtig. Einträge in der hosts Datei haben Priorität gegenüber DNS Abfragen.


----------



## M. Zink (6. Juli 2009)

Warum schwer wenn es auch einfach geht. Ihr habt vollkommen recht! Es genügt absolut im VB den Netzwerkadapter auf Bridge zu stellen und die Netzwerkkarte zu wählen, mit welcher der Host seine Internet Verbindung aufbaut. Hätte ich auch gleich am Anfang mal testen können dann hätte ich mir nicht so lange einen fertig machen müssen 

Das mit der hosts ist auch sehr interessant. Kann man da auch zwei Einträge rein machen so, dass wenn der virtuelle Server läuft er darauf zugreift und nur wenn dieser nicht aktiv ist dann der im Internet genommen wird? Oder wird beim durchlaufen der hosts nicht geschaut ob ein Timeout kommt oder sowas?


----------



## Laubie (8. Juli 2009)

ich hab das ganz einfach gelöst:

meine homepage, die auf dem echten server liegt, heist domain.info
die domain auf meiner testserver dann domain2.info

ausserdem hab ich die hosts-datei nicht auf meinem Arbeitsrechner editiert, 
sondern habe mir ncoh mal n xp in eine VB installiert.

Gruß
Laubie


----------

